# RESCUES LIST Ideas for Raising Money To Help Each Other



## olik

the rescue where i got Duke does Local Belk coupons sale.Belk has this twice a year,in spring and xmas time.


----------



## FinnTastic

Here are a few of my outlandish ideas.
1. There is something on Twitter called Twitterchange. Twitchange lets fans bid on an opportunity to interact with their favorite celebrities on Twitter by having those celebrities follow, mention or retweet them.
Each auction lasts about one month and all money is given to a cause selected by a main celebrity spokesperson. Causes are given an extra boost by getting celebrities, and their social networks, involved in the campaign. If you have a favorite celebrity, the Twitchange site will actually help you look him up and petition him (via tweet) to sign up to support the cause. Here is a link that kind of talks about it, but I don't believe it is the main site for this. Is Twitter a Touchdown for Social Good?
I think that Colbi Cailat, a musician, rescued a golden.
2. The Salvation Army has online Kettles that is put on several national stores online sites during the holiday season. Could you do something like that? I suppose it is something like paypal, but it would be cute if you could put it into an object like a tennisball. Maybe some national or local stores like petsmart or petco would be willing to put it on their website. Online Red Kettle - The Salvation Army USA:
3. This one is not that outlandish. Have a 5k run/walk. Have sponsers like dog food companies and dog toy companies or local banks.


----------



## BeauShel

bumping up


----------



## Rainheart

Bake sales! Can't go wrong with those


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Rainheart said:


> Bake sales! Can't go wrong with those



Especially if you include baked goods for doggies!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Walk-a-thons and Polar Dips where people get people to sponsor them for the event. A local community college does the polar dip and raises tens of thousands every year.


----------



## cham

​​​ 
January 13, 2011

Dear Friends of Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue,

It is with great sadness that we find ourselves in this financial crisis. Because of the unusual weather down south, the higher than average number of owner surrenders, strays, foreclosures, and the high number of Heartworm positive dogs, we are $17,000.00 in debt. At $700.00 a dog for Heartworm treatment, along with the other sick and injured dogs, along with various surgical, and medical cost, it doesn’t take much to add up very quickly. And that is with a Rescue discounted rate.

We understand that every rescue is currently having financial issues right now, so we are looking for some fundraising ideas; to help SGRR raise the necessary funds to help us keep up with our mission. 

We are looking for ideas that we can use to currently use to help us pay down our debt with our Veterinarians, and the kennels we use to house our injured dogs and to help keep our heartworm positive dogs quiet to aid in their recovery, and to help bank emergency funds so we can continue to help these poor dogs find a loving furever home. 

Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue is a far ranging rescue, covering the area of the Deep South all the way north to ME. So we need ideas that will help unify our volunteers, and adoption base, and that everyone can participate in if they wish.

We did put together a SGRR cookbook several years ago, and we sell calendars, coffee cups etc every year, with individualized photos of our adopter’s dogs.

So far since we went public with this request yesterday, I am thrilled to say that we have raised over $5,000.00 just by sending out a mailing to our volunteers, and adopters, using Chip-In and Paypal. So this has turned out to be a great fund raising tool, but it shouldn’t be used except in emergency situations.

So obviously SGRR welcomes all help and suggestions, and we will be more than happy to help any and all rescues that find themselves in this position. You can contact us thru our website, sunshinegoldenretrieverrescue.com or please feel free to contact me either here or by PM.

Thanks on behalf of our volunteers, and our dogs

Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue.

P.O. Box 1035
Clear Point, AL 36564

PMB 227
Wallingford, CT 06492
​​


----------



## BeauShel

bumping up


----------



## AlanK

Carol
Any plans on the Jacksonville Goldenfest for this spring yet?


----------



## goldensrbest

I have been looking for someone that sews, looking for dog scarfs, hankerchiefs, just a idea.


----------



## Jerseygirl

Doggy wash! Either you approach a local groomer or, even better, a mobile groomer if you have one in your area and let them groom dogs per donation. 
With a little effort you can make your own grooming station and do it yourself of course!


----------



## sdixon

*Many Rescue Groups are listed on eBay*

Many Rescue Groups are listed on eBay. I sell items there from time to time that I can no longer use and find that listings donated to GR rescue not only sell very well but for a bit more $$. I sometimes list a few items with one or two 100% going to rescue and in the listings note see my other items. Not only does it get the word out, raises money for Love a Golden Rescue here in MO, it helps me sell my other items. Unfortunately a % goes to overhead ** but it helps to get the word out. 

Find a dog crazy photographer in your area. Set up a plan to photograph dogs and kids at local community events. They will need a few helpers and at least a laptop. People pay well for good photos of their kids and dogs. Make arrangement to donate the profit to your local Humane Shelter or Rescue Group of your choosing. If you have a Three Dog Bakery in your area, or something similar they often sponsor these events.


----------



## fight4usmak

What a great thread!
My new company, Ark Angels, develops projects to raise money (ALL proceeds from these projects is donated to various animal rescues).
The first project that is almost completed is a music CD. An excellent band out of England (they have an excellent following in the UK) has donated all their talent and time to create a CD, all proceeds from the sale of the CD will go to rescues. I asked that they cover some of my favorite songs (ie, WIsh You Were Here, Harvest Moon, Hallelujah, Wild World, etc. etc.), and they have done a phenomenal job!!! All the artwork and graphics were donated as well, and I expect to sell at least a few thousand (at $20.00 per cd, many animals should benefit . I have a very basic website up, need to work on that in the next week or so before the cd is for sale. Anyway, if you want a small glimpse of it, it's called arkangels.co.uk.
The next two projects we'll be working on........a fashion show that will be using only dogs that are in shelters or rescues, and will be up for adoption at the show. THe clothes will be donated by local designers, the models will be donating their time, and again, all dogs to walk to the runway will be from shelters and rescues 
After that, we'll be working on a calendar for next year that will feature animals from various shelters and rescues as well.
ANyway, these are just a few ideas to throw out there. You would be surprised how many people are willing to donate their time and talents to help the animals in need 
Happy Easter!
Karen


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

Our local supermarkets have a large container where people can donate tins or bags of dog food.

Always full at close of play.


----------



## BeauShel

Our rescue just had an event called Show Some HeART. A bunch of local artist painted or took pictures of goldens and donated them. Also local business donated items like baked items for a basket, rounds of golf etc and then there was a silent auction. It was held in a club downtown with a $10 dollar cover charge. Two resturants donated food. I spent too much money as usual but picked up some cute stuff. People could send in their favorite picture of their golden and if picked a local artist would paint the picture there before the event started. 
July 30 – Show Some HeART » GREAT Rescue
The club designed a drink and half the proceeds of the drink went to the rescue.


----------



## Glassbuttercup

What about a raffle of donated items?


----------



## go4thegold

Ever hear of crowd funding? Sites like kickstarter.com allow you to set up an appeal, and once your supporters start posting the campaign on social media and other outlets, it can go viral and really bring in a lot of cash in a short time.

Many of our supporters (GRCGLARescue in southern CA) love t-shirts. We found booster.com, which is an outlet of customink.com. They give you the tools to design a custom t-shirt, write up an appeal and set your price. They have professional artists and editors who check your work and suggest improvements. When you're ready to launch, you get a custom link to a web page that features only your t-shirt campaign, which you can broadcast by email, post on your web site and on the social media pages of your organization and its volunteers and followers. Folks can buy your shirts directly from booster.com, and at the end of the campaign, the whole lot is printed and mailed at once, typically about two weeks after the campaign ends. They mail all the shirts directly to the buyers, so there's almost nothing you have to do but promote the campaign. Your profit can be mailed to your organization or donated through your web site. We have a campaign running currently with a very, VERY simple design; it started last Friday and we've already sold 120 shirts with a profit approaching $1500. Take a look at what we've done: www.booster.com/gotgoldens


----------



## Weepav

I wish you and all the other hard working dog rescue organisations well.
You always seem to be giving of yourselves, and asking very little back.
Don't be afraid to go public in asking for assistance, you deserve every penny you get.


----------



## Burd

Our rescue [not a GR rescue, but still a rescue] sells calendars donated by an artist, sells coupon books, have auctions on various items, and I'm also doing custom pencil dog portraits of which all proceeds go to the rescue.
They also have a small 'shop' where they sells t-shirts, sweaters, leashes, jewelry, etc.


----------

